
Show HN: Architectural floor plans for Airbnb hosts - skloff
http://archibnb.com/
======
skloff
This isn't very much tech-related (apart from the simple Wordpress website)
but I'm a long time reader of HN and I've enjoyed many non-tech articles and
discussion that I decided to post it here.

I create custom Airbnb floor plans as a service (I am a full time architect /
interior designer).

For various reasons I believe it's really nice for Airbnb listings to have a
floor plan. It shows the layout at a glance - so no false expectations and
disappointed guests. It also gives information about privacy of the bedrooms
and bathrooms, especially in the case of renting private rooms. I also added a
highlight color to the drawings, showcasing highlights of the property. The
client has to send me a hand made sketch of the property before I begin work.

The floor plans are professional architectural black and white graphics with
an accent color. There are no complex 3D models and textures because I think
this is best left for the actual photos.

I would appreciate any feedback on the idea and the technical implementation.

